# San Francisco (Bay Area) & Anxiety



## Guest (Jul 2, 2000)

I'm 22 years old and have been suffering from IBS for 5 years nows. It seems to get worse by the year. I have realized that my mind (anxiety) plays a very significant role in my daily episodes. I eat perfect- I have learned to have a lot of self-control-- the problem is that my self-control (eliminating most foods) is not enough. I am on Lotronex and take pepperminet pills daily- if I'm home, I'm OK -- but as soon as I leave- I'm a disaster. My Question: Does anyone know of a specialist in the San Francisco Bay Area? Therapist? Physician? . . . . . .Also, Is anyone on any anti-anxiety meds? If so, how are they working out for you? Which one are you one?I just graduated from college and am starting a full time position in 2 weeks! Need to figure this out.Thank You-I appreciate any comments,Pink


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Pink, and welcome to the Board. Have you posted over in the Discussion Forum yet? You'll get plenty of responses there. If you have, sorry, I haven't been there this morning.I am in the San Francisco area, but unfortunately have Kaiser so don't have a good doc I can recommend. There are a few of us that work in SF, and I know someone posted the name of a doc once, but don't remember who it was. But she's sure to respond if you ask the question on that forum.I was on Paxil for a while for anxiety but quit taking it earlier this year. Now I'm taking Wellbutrin for depression, and Trazadone, also for depression, but more to help me sleep. I've heard other people mention meds, but don't have experience with anything but these.Hope this helps, and hope to see you on the Discussion side. To get to it, scroll to the bottom right hand corner of your screen to where it says "Hop To". Choose Discussion from the drop down menu, and you're there!







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

My husband takes Xanax for occasional anxiety attributed to his heart condition. It really helps. I believe it is a fairly new drug, but I am not sure.I take Tranxene 3.75 mg when I am anxious. it is a very low dose, it also comes in7.5 mg and 11.75 mg. Exercise also reduces anxiety, or even a nice, long walk. Best Regards [This message has been edited by Carol Donaldson (edited 07-19-2000).]


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

I went to Dr. Richard Dailey at the Berkeley Therapy Institute. He is THE MAN. Highly recommended.Regards, Lilymaid


----------

